# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Students >  Stem Education

## lissi88

Hi guys,

How are you doing, what do you guys think about stem education? is it important? I have seen recently that many schools have it. Being an owner of a school, I want to know more about it.

Thanks.

----------

